# Red Delicious Dave



## TheresaD (Oct 8, 2012)

Introducing Dave, (aka Crappy Dave) our rescue terrier mix. He took up residence in this apple box when I came back with a big Costco haul a few months back. We put a big stuffed bear and a blanket in and he's in heaven in this thing, <3


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

He kind of looks like my Lucy. If he has the same personality, you're in for a fun and quirky ride. Gotta love those Terriers, huh?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

OMG, Dave is so cute and he looks adorable in his Red Delicious Bed, too cute!


----------



## TheresaD (Oct 8, 2012)

kwhit said:


> He kind of looks like my Lucy. If he has the same personality, you're in for a fun and quirky ride. Gotta love those Terriers, huh?


They DO look alike! These two need to get together! :-D We've had Dave for a few years and got him on his last day, at his third and final shelter. <3
He has a sweet, kind of submissive personality. He was found on the streets at nine months old, the poor baby. I often wonder if his submissive nature stems from that.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

TheresaD said:


> They DO look alike! These two need to get together! :-D We've had Dave for a few years and got him on his last day, at his third and final shelter. <3
> He has a sweet, kind of submissive personality. He was found on the streets at nine months old, the poor baby. I often wonder if his submissive nature stems from that.


Oh, wow...they have almost the exact same history!

Lucy was also found on the street, and she had already had a litter. They said she was about 6 months old but the math doesn't add up. I think she was probably around 10 months old. She was taken to the shelter where she flunked her temperament test twice, (she bit the evaluator both times. :doh. The rescue that took her got her about 5 minutes before she was to be euthanized. 

Lucy is the complete opposite of submissive. She _totally_ bosses Chance around and never lets him forget who's in charge.  She even lifts her leg to urinate...Chance still squats, (he's 8). I've had her almost 5 years and she comes up with new quirky behaviors all the time.

She only weighs 8 lbs., but she sure as he** rules the roost. My sig picture of her is the total opposite of her personality...she ripped that ribbon out of her hair within a few seconds of me taking that picture. :uhoh:

Could you post more pictures of Dave? I'd really like to see them...


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

This picture pretty much sums up Lucy's personality, (she hoards socks):


----------



## TheresaD (Oct 8, 2012)

kwhit said:


> This picture pretty much sums up Lucy's personality, (she hoards socks):


Hahahahahahahahaha! Look at that face! You GO girl!


----------



## TheresaD (Oct 8, 2012)

More pictures? Okay, don't say I didn't warn you...


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Awwww! Crappy Dave! :--heart:


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Awwwww...love the pictures. His eyes are a really pretty color. Dave and Lucy actually do look a lot alike.

Does Dave ever sleep on the bigger dogs? Lucy sleeps on Chance _all_ the time:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Khwit*, _love_ seeing Lucy curled up on Chance, too cute.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Khwit, that's adorable! I guess we see who rules the roost at your house!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Love the pics! Thanks to both of you for sharing!


----------

